

Google and the Open Internet (Crazy like a fox?) - zaphar
http://thehill.com/blogs/hillicon-valley/technology/113569-googles-plan-for-an-open-wireless-internet-crazy-like-a-fox

======
zaphar
An alternative look at Google's recent announcement than the current media
position.

